# che siano:



## Spistols

Salve a tutti/ Hi everybody

Sto provando a tradurre questa frase ma non so come completarla (contesto: politiche urbane)
I'm trying to translate this sentence but I don't know how to complete it (context: public policies)

"Mentre a livello regionale tali politiche urbane determinano un aumento e valorizzazione del capitale, l'esperienza empirica mostra che a livello locale (quartiere, distretto) i risultati sono comunque opinabili. Questa condizione lascia spazio alla necessità di sviluppare differenti politiche, *che siano* 1) realmente legate al territorio 2) finalizzate ad un suo miglioramento, 3) sinergiche a quelle regionali"

Here my translation:
--
_*
which may be*_ 1) actually place-based, 2) aimed at its improvement; 3) synergistic with the regional ones"

Grazie Ragazzi
Thank you Guys!


----------



## kallaur

Spistols said:


> Salve a tutti/ Hi everybody
> 
> Sto provando a tradurre questa frase ma non so come completarla (contesto: politiche urbane)
> I'm trying to translate this sentence but I don't know how to complete it (context: public policies)
> 
> "Mentre a livello regionale tali politiche urbane determinano un aumento e valorizzazione del capitale, l'esperienza empirica mostra che a livello locale (quartiere, distretto) i risultati sono comunque opinabili. Questa condizione lascia spazio alla necessità di sviluppare differenti politiche, *che siano* 1) realmente legate al territorio 2) finalizzate ad un suo miglioramento, 3) sinergiche a quelle regionali"
> 
> Here my translation:
> --
> _*
> which may be*_ 1) actually place-based, 2) aimed at its improvement; 3) synergistic with the regional ones"
> 
> Grazie Ragazzi
> Thank you Guys!


Suggerirei di eliminare che siano e 1) with a real bond to the place


----------



## Fooler

Mi verrebbe da tradurlo con _no matter if they are_ 1)................ 2)................

Modesto parere


----------



## Spistols

Grazie Kallaur, anche se sono interessato a capire proprio come scriverebbe un madre lingua.

Grazie fooler, anche se mi sa che forse non è chiara la frase, per cui hai tradotto il contrario di quello che volevo dire.


----------



## johngiovanni

Forse: "...which might include..."


----------



## Spistols

Ciao John, in che senso "which might include"?


----------



## johngiovanni

I was looking at the use of the congiuntivo "che siano".  There are three possibilities listed.  There may be others.
Perhaps I got that wrong and it means "which could be one (or more?) of the following".


----------



## Spistols

So do you thinks it works: "_*which might be*_ 1) actually place-based, 2) aimed at its improvement; 3) synergistic with the regional ones" ?

Does it make sense in english?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Why is subjunctive used here in Italian to begin with?  If it's meant to be prescriptive (these are the conditions that these new "politiche" should/must have), then I'd just say "which are" for the English version.   I have another question, though.  To what/whom does "un suo miglioramente" refer?  There is no "it" in the preceding part of the sentence, only a "they" (politiche). What word are you using to translate "politiche"?


----------



## Spistols

- First of all thank you Trentina 
-  Second "To what/whom does "un suo miglioramente" refer? There is no "it" in the preceding part of the sentence, only a "they" (politiche)"
Well I've actually made a mistake. In the italian version I said:. [...] politiche *che siano* 1) realmente legate al territorio 2) finalizzate ad un suo miglioramento, 3) sinergiche a quelle regionali". I meant "miglioramento del territorio" since I've wrote the word just before. To be completely correct, I should have said "finalizzate al miglioramento di quest ultimo (...of the latter).
- Third: The english translation of "politiche" is "policies". In Italian we don't have different words to say "policy and politics", we use "politica" both to talk about a policy and politics. Someone adopts the english word also speaking Italian.

So, do you think it works in this way:

"
"_*which might be*_ 1) actually place-based, 2) aimed specifically at neighborhood improvements; 3) synergistic with the regional ones" ?

Does it make sense in english?


----------



## Pietruzzo

IMO "Che siano" means "which have to be" here.


----------



## alsace1961

Trentina, "un suo miglioramento" refers to "territorio".  
Io questo *che siano* lo tradurrei con la parola must perché sono delle condizioni e non might perchè non sono delle opzioni. Infatti devono essere verificate tutte 3 le condizioni: *which must be 1) effectively connected with the territory/community 2) aiming at its improvement ....*


----------



## Spistols

Grazie Alsace!


----------



## Archilochus

How are you translating this part: _Questa condizione lascia spazio alla necessità di sviluppare differenti politiche_? I translate that as, "This condition leaves space for the development of different policies" and, if that is a correct translation, then I agree with alsace1961 and Pietruzzo that an element of necessity is implied: The policies developed must be, etc. (A clarification for me, though, is that the _subjunctive_ 'siano' or the _imperative_ 'siano'? If it is the imperative, is it common to use the imperative of essere like dovere in constructions like the one here? If it's the subjunctive, why is it being used at all?)


----------



## Spistols

Archilocus, Your translation works! in italian is subjenctive and being honest I don't know why.

Qualche italiano che ce lo spiega? scusate l'ignoranza


----------



## Pietruzzo

I think that's a "relativa consecutiva" clause, which requires the subjunctive. Delle politiche(tali che) siano...
Just another example : mi serve un amico che mi aiuti(I need a friend to help me)


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Pietruzzo.  That's interesting.  Is it like: "Cerco una donna, che sia la mia amante, la mia compagna, la mia complice di vita."?  (A particular lady is not identified, but she needs to satisfy these conditions?)


----------



## Archilochus

John, look here: Le Proposizioni Principali (see the section " La proposizione consecutiva").


----------



## Pietruzzo

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Pietruzzo.  That's interesting.  Is it like: "Cerco una donna, che sia la mia amante, la mia compagna, la mia complice di vita."?  (A particular lady is not identified, but she needs to satisfy these conditions?)


Quando la grammatica diventa poesia...


----------



## Archilochus

Ah, I get it: These are the conditions that *must* be met, but* I don't know* if they will be met. Right?

"I'm looking for a lover who won't blow my cover, but she's so hard to find." (RIP Glenn Frye)

(We need a smiley for a light-bulb going on)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spistols said:


> Qualche italiano che ce lo spiega? scusate l'ignoranza



Tu ci dovresti spiegare perchè vuoi tradurre un forma che implica un obbligo come "che siano" con "may be", che significa tutto tranne che un obbligo..


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Pietruzzo, Alsace and Archilocus for the clarification and the link.  (I came across similar examples about four years ago but didn't know the grammatical terms till now.  Thanks.
Indeed, Pietruzzo, "Quando la grammatica diventa poesia"!


----------



## Spistols

Grazie Paul per il tuo intervento. Ti rispondo subito: in realtà non è che voglio tradurre con "may be" - non sono assolutamente nella posizione di farlo visto che non conosco l'inglese e ho aperto questo thread proprio perchè non sono capace.

Quindi, assodato la mia traduzione non va bene, come sarebbe la traduzione giusta, visto che tu da italiano hai capito cosa intendo e da conoscitore della lingua inglese potresti quindi aiutarmi?

Grazie


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, have I missed a trick? Why can't we just say 'which are'?
_Questa condizione lascia spazio alla necessità di sviluppare differenti politiche, che siano_

_These conditions make it necessary to develop different policies which are:_


----------



## Spistols

Ahhh I got it!!

Perhaps may be is more similar to "che possano essere" rather than a prescriptive "which are".

Thank you sorry!


----------



## Linda_steele

From the Italian source it seems to me that these conditions are quite prescriptive. I would quote Pietruzzo #11 or something equivalent that implies that all the conditions have to be satisfied


----------



## sorry66

A list of three conditions follows so, I think, it's clear that they all have to be met.


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> These conditions make it necessary to develop different policies which are:


Sorry, you seem to be the hardest word
After "che siano" there is a list of three adjectives; we are saying how those policies have to be, not how they are. I fact those policies don't exist anymore. They have to be "developed".


----------



## sorry66

Sorry just got harder! 
'are' or 'have to be' doesn't matter here, does it?
It's clear from the context that we're talking about the necessity of developing policies with those three characteristics. We don't need to repeat it! 
_These conditions make it necessary to develop different policies which are:_
And, of course, they don't exist yet if they haven't been developed.


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> These conditions make it necessary to develop different policies which are


I see your point(maybe). So, If I wanted to say "ho bisogno di conoscere persone che *siano* pazienti con me" I could say "I need to meet people who *are* patient with me". Right?


----------



## sorry66

Pietruzzo said:


> I could say "I need to meet people who *are* patient with me". Right?


Yes, you can say that, as well as 'will be' or 'are going to be'. It depends on the circumstances.


----------

